# My Katie Died...



## UplandHntr (Feb 24, 2011)

what a beautiful girl, keep her in your heart always.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Katie was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am so sorry. There are no words to fill your heart. Hugs...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. Katie is a beautiful girl.

Wishing you peace...


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. It sure leaves an empty place in our hearts. Hugs..


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

RIP sweet Katie..and big hugs to you


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP pretty Katie. My thoughts go out to you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

RIP, Katie. I too had a golden that passed at home on his own. It's never easy no matter how it happens. I'm so sorry about your loss...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, it is so hard to say goodbye.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, she was a beautiful girl. The loss of a golden hurts so bad and we all understand. You must have so many wonderful memories of her to cherish forever, she'll live on forever in your heart.


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

:--heart: many hugs to you, praying for your comfort


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I hope she did not die,all alone.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

What a gift she was for you. Her spirit is running free now. Wishing you peace and strength.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved girl. It is a "heart pain" that many of us share with you. Sending you BIG HUGS.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sorry to hear your news about Katie

Rest In Peace Katie


----------



## teq3 (Sep 2, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. May all you beautiful memories with Katie bring you a little peace during this time of grieving. BIG hugs!


----------



## Autumn2 (Mar 29, 2013)

I am so sorry. Your Katie looks a lot like my Cleo. She is suspected of having cancer..we will know more on Friday. My heart and prayers go out to you.

JoAnn


----------



## zoehow54 (Aug 28, 2011)

3 weeks ago today I told zoe it was okay to give up. She had lived with lymphoma for 2 years and I was so lucky to have her that long. She fought so hard to stay with me and lived every day so hard! She was a fighter til the end. 3 weeks ago, she decided she'd fought too much and just wanted to go see her buddies at the bridge. I have never felt such a loss as she was all mine. I love her and miss her everyday. I am in the process of looking for the next dog and I will love that one unconditionally. We love our dogs as they come into our lives and we mourn their leaving us, but the best part is that they leave their footprints on our hearts!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is, no words to say that could help.
I added Katie's name to the Goldens at Rainbow Bridge 2013 list.


----------



## Sophiesmom314 (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm soo sorry about your baby Katie. She was beautiful and is in a better place now. 

Rest in peace Katie ? my heart goes out to you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

